#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Αγορά Plotter

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

σε ποια τιμή το βρήκες και που;

----------


## Evan

το χε βγάλει προσφορά η ace hellas τότε με το ΕΣΠΑ 2050+ΦΠΑ δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα όμως

----------


## Evan

δίκιο έχεις είναι και οι αντιπρόσωποι εδώ

----------


## DOOM

το on site για την επαρχία είναι ουσιαστικά out of sight ..και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην hp που για το after sales της έχουν ειπωθεί διάφορα. Πάντως εγώ με τον canon ipf είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Νομίζω είναι και πιο φθηνός ο Α0 που ψάχνεις

----------

